# Anybody suffered from over stimulation because of Clomid



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello Ladies

Im currently on day 4 and have taken 3 days of clomid (2 tablets per day) 100mg and im slightly worried because im having twinges on my sides/hips so im worried im overstimulating as i have pcos and the con has started me on 100mg and i noticed some women start on 50mg and now im thinking i should of started on 50mg incase i over stimulate!!!  I don't go to the hospital for a scan till a week tomorrow and its beginning to worry me.
Sorry to be in a panic but any advice would really help me.  Can clomid cause over stimulation or does that just happen during IVF?

 xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Over stim on clomid can happen, but not very often. 
The twinges you are feeling now in this part of your cycle may not be anything to do with your ovaries, or it could just be the start of the clomid getting into your system and kick starting your ovaries.


Your clinic would have taken into account what your blood levels have been before starting you to decide whether to start you off on 50 or 100 (I was 100 because the body was doing nothing   )


Symptoms of OHSS tend to come on coming up to ovulation and you are being scanned to check for this already    which is why scans happen earlier in your cycle


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Shellebell

Thankyou for replying to my post.  I know this may sound silly but i have been worried all day and reading your post has made me feel a whole lot better.

Your right aswell regarding my clinic, my con should of took into account my blood levels.  The only thing that concerns me is that i believe i have been ovulating the last couple of cycles because i have been taking my BBT but i did not mention that to him and he hasn't tested me either to see if i am ovulating, he just said because i have pcos and have irregular periods (even though they have got shorter and shorter since Feb) he presumes im not ovulating and suggested i go on clomid.  So i was worried if i am ovulatin naturally wouldn't the tablets make me over stimulate?

Also regarding OHSS happening coming up to ovulation, if this was happening during my first scan (cd12), how would they stop it from getting worse because i have already taken the tablets for this cycle.

I really really hope you don't mind me asking, i've always been a worrier and with it being the weekend and bank holiday i can't even ring the clinic to talk to them    x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

as I said it is very rare to get ohss on clomid, and only a couple of cases on here have been mild and more like a very positive reaction to clomid   If they were worried at your first scan they would be able to px meds to help


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok thanks.  Sorry to be a pain.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Ooo just re-read that, I was on my phone and it sounded a little short, sorry


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't worry, thanks for your help   x


----------



## birty (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi, i suffered with over stimulation. i was in a lot of pain (screaming) one evening and ended up in A&E becasue of it. it turned out my follicles were enormous and because i wasnt producing progesterone to release the eggs my follicles just got bigger and bigger, so i had to stop and now tomo i have my first appointment with the gynaecologist as i was doing clomid via gp and not being scanned through treatment. hope the pains have eased and any probs just get checked out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi 

Sorry to butt in. Can you get Clomid from your GP  That would cut out a lot of waiting time!!!!  Good to know I see my GP next week to discuss my day 21 results ( low progesterone). 


Thanks


Good luck 


Louise


----------

